# The eggscaliber, a custom forged skillet



## Chris Cramer (Mar 18, 2022)

On my third try I finally managed to forge the perfect carbon steel skillet for the hilt and handle I had to add. My fist two dishes were not heavy enough to hold up the weight of the hilt and handle. Shaping thicker steel took more effort, but it was much more solid and easy to keep still.


----------



## 140mower (Mar 18, 2022)

Chris Cramer said:


> On my third try I finally managed to forge the perfect carbon steel skillet for the hilt and handle I had to add. My fist two dishes were not heavy enough to hold up the weight of the hilt and handle. Shaping thicker steel took more effort, but it was much more solid and easy to keep still.
> 
> 
> View attachment 22128View attachment 22129View attachment 22130


Very nicely done. I'd be afraid to take that into the kitchen though...... Looks too much like a weapon to be giving my bride when she finds out how much this latest truck I "needed" is adding up to....


----------



## Darren (Mar 18, 2022)

Man, thats awesome. Good job!


----------



## PeterT (Mar 19, 2022)

I feel like its only a matter of time before we see you on Forged In Fire. I can just see Doug Marcaida giving the silicon dummy a pan slap to the face & then backhand rip across the jugular with the Eggscaliber hook. (I don't watch much TV but when I do, its quality stuff LOL).


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 19, 2022)

Looks good but the handle looks out of proportion.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 19, 2022)

Beauty Chris. Nice work and pretty on the eyes. Report on the eggs forthcoming?


----------



## DPittman (Mar 19, 2022)

Now that's  unique . Good job.


----------



## Chris Cramer (Mar 19, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Looks good but the handle looks out of proportion.


Yeah, I agree. I had thought about removing it and making a handle with black Markita with a pommel to go well with the hilt. However when I showed it to my aunt she insisted that it was good enough.


----------



## DPittman (Mar 19, 2022)

Chris Cramer said:


> Yeah, I agree. I had thought about removing it and making a handle with black Markita with a pommel to go well with the hilt. However when I showed it to my aunt she insisted that it was good enough.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Tom O (Mar 19, 2022)

Google Image Result for https://y.yarn.co/92c2f6f2-a0a3-4ccd-a6b5-b9b8e6e507d7_text.gif


----------

